# Buhda the owl in my sig pic



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Some of you have asked about the owl in my sig pic. Her name is Buhda, she is a 4 year old _bubo bubo sibericus_, siberian eagle owl. She is an exceptionally large and beautiful example of her species. Buhda is very easy going and is sometimes taken to visit school classes. 
Here are some other pictures of my favorites. A common kestrel sitting on my arm and head. He came to us starving, we fed him up and set him free after a couple of months. Please just ignore my goofy face.:aetsch:

And the last is Schnee, a 16 yr old gyr hybrid. She is a great mom and takes excellent care of any chicks.

Aaaaaggghhhh, it’s such a pain to try and get them right side up when posting from my handy. Usually I'm a pain in the neck for other reasons.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is a video of me feeding two 5-7 day old falcons.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh thank you for the pics and explanations, your sig had made me want to ask, but I didn't want to intrude. 

Owls always look so majestic to me, growing up I lived near an open field area with small burrowing owls who were quite neat to watch, but no where near as impressive as the big species.

And kestrels are beautiful, I never had even heard the term/name before until several years ago backpacking near where I'm from in California, and seeing an American Kestrel. They are just so sleek, and look so different from most other birds of prey. I've also been lucky enough to see city Peregrines before, and lots of Red Tail Hawks, and Turkey Vultures.

thanks again for the pics and stories!

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Wow, they're all magnificent!! 

Thank you so much for posting these!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You have one of the coolest careers of anyone I know! Thanks a million for sharing a glimpse of it. (Feeding baby falcons sure is noisy!)


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> You have one of the coolest careers of anyone I know! Thanks a million for sharing a glimpse of it. (Feeding baby falcons sure is noisy!)


Glad you all are enjoying the pictures. 

Chagall's Mom just imagine 15 all screaming for food. :ahhhhh:
I love my job, in part because I have a grest boss. Maybe I should post pictures of me hauling wheelbarrows full of gravel for the mews or feeding the adults in the mews in pouring rain or snow. Then my job doesn't look so cool


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the pics and the video. They are all something special.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love the video of feeding babies!!!! Makes me miss my parrots but I sure don't miss feeding from day 1 hatches!!!LOL! I was the 'bird lady' in my neighborhood and fed many wild birds including a baby Kestrel once (for a day) until Project Wildlife could come and get it (it's against the law to keep wild birds without a permit) I even rushed a White Egret to an emergency exotic vet, that had been hit by a car!....................those days are over now, but I have great memories and seem to have 'forgotten' all the hard work!!! Hahaha!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Rachel76 said:


> Glad you all are enjoying the pictures.
> 
> Chagall's Mom just imagine 15 all screaming for food. :ahhhhh:
> I love my job, in part because I have a grest boss. Maybe I should post pictures of me hauling wheelbarrows full of gravel for the mews or feeding the adults in the mews in pouring rain or snow. Then my job doesn't look so cool


 It sounds just about as cool as motherhood at times. :biggrin:



MollyMuiMa said:


> ... I was the 'bird lady' in my neighborhood and fed many wild birds including a baby Kestrel once (for a day) until Project Wildlife could come and get it (it's against the law to keep wild birds without a permit) I even rushed a White Egret to an emergency exotic vet, that had been hit by a car!....................those days are over now, but I have great memories and seem to have 'forgotten' all the hard work!!! Hahaha!!


Dang, everything about you truly _is_ cool!:adore: I once tried to save a baby sparrow, epic fail! When I was a kid I had two parakeets, "Pete" and "Repeat." I was _convinced_ I could teach them to talk. All they ever "learned" to do was to walk up and down the keys on my piano. I settled for that!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I love the video of feeding babies!!!! Makes me miss my parrots but I sure don't miss feeding from day 1 hatches!!!LOL! I was the 'bird lady' in my neighborhood and fed many wild birds including a baby Kestrel once (for a day) until Project Wildlife could come and get it (it's against the law to keep wild birds without a permit) I even rushed a White Egret to an emergency exotic vet, that had been hit by a car!....................those days are over now, but I have great memories and seem to have 'forgotten' all the hard work!!! Hahaha!!


You are officially invited to bavaria in spring time (to work):aetsch:. In total there are approximately 200 babies and they all arefed by had for the first week or so. We can always use the help. I can't imagine feeding a day old bird......:ahhhhh: Molly and Hemi can hang out and there are plenty of gophers and mice to hunt.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Rachel76 said:


> You are officially invited to bavaria in spring time (to work):aetsch:. In total there are approximately 200 babies and they all arefed by had for the first week or so. We can always use the help. I can't imagine feeding a day old bird......:ahhhhh: Molly and Hemi can hang out and there plenty of gophers and mice to hunt.


If I could I would!!!!!! Parrot new hatches are actually pretty easy to feed (I feed with a syringe not a spoon as it kept the feathers and down cleaner)..........it's just the 'every two hours' around the clock schedule that's a killer! But that's only for the first week then you get to go to every 3-4 hours at two weeks depending on how quickly the crop empties Hahaha!!!! Here's a pic of a baby Umbrella Cockatoo I raised from an egg! Just 3 days old in this pic! Much different than wild birds for sure since no meat is involved hahaha!!! The second pic is Jezebel the Mama!!!( Papa's in the background!)


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Here's a pic of a baby Umbrella Cockatoo I raised from an egg! Just 3 days old in this pic! Much different than wild birds for sure since no meat is involved hahaha!!! The second pic is Jezebel the Mama!!!( Papa's in the background!)


How neat to raise one up from an egg! I've always loved the Cockatoos, and the umbrellas are beautiful. Some day, I'd love to do one, and I've always thought a Rose Breasted Cockatoo would be what I'd choose, from what I hear personality and size wise it'd be a great fit for me. Pure looks though, I think my favorite would have to be the Hawk-Headed Parrot!



















-Dan


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Mahlon said:


> How neat to raise one up from an egg! I've always loved the Cockatoos, and the umbrellas are beautiful. Some day, I'd love to do one, and I've always thought a Rose Breasted Cockatoo would be what I'd choose, from what I hear personality and size wise it'd be a great fit for me. Pure looks though, I think my favorite would have to be the Hawk-Headed Parrot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mahlon I've hand raised both Rosies and Hawk Heads and believe me .....they are beautiful but not very nice...very tempermental in personality Rosies especially are very needy and tend to be screamers, and Hawks unless handled constantly are very nippy also! Of the large parrots I have to say Blue & Gold Macaws, Umbrella Cockatoos, Hyacinth Macaws, and Moluccan Cockatoos are the most biddable ..............of course noise is another thing!hahaha!!! There are many many parrots in Parrot Rescue because of noise and nippiness unfortunately. People just don't know what they are getting into when they purchase that cute baby bird (much like a puppy)...:frown:


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Mahlon I've hand raised both Rosies and Hawk Heads and believe me .....they are beautiful but not very nice...very tempermental in personality Rosies especially are very needy and tend to be screamers, and Hawks unless handled constantly are very nippy also! Of the large parrots I have to say Blue & Gold Macaws, Umbrella Cockatoos, Hyacinth Macaws, and Moluccan Cockatoos are the most biddable ..............of course noise is another thing!hahaha!!! There are many many parrots in Parrot Rescue because of noise and nippiness unfortunately. People just don't know what they are getting into when they purchase that cute baby bird (much like a puppy)...:frown:


Oh how awesome that you have such broad experience, I bet you have lots of stories to tell! And I hear you, especially when it comes to the Hawk-Headed parrots, the 3-4 I've met were not nice at all, and I'd never think of owning one myself, but very much admire their beauty!

And I'm in no hurry to do a parrot type bird of any type any time soon. I waited 20 years to get my puppy, and as much as I'd love to get a bird, I don't think anything more than some finches are in store for me any time soon. And that prolly isn't going to happen for a long while yet. 

But I do think the Galah's (Rose breasted cockatoos) are a great fit for me, beautiful, needy, affectionate, intelligent, and a challenge. I've met some really amazing ones (with wonderful human parents taking care of them) and some real obnoxious and crazy ones usually owned by people who don't have the time, or commitment to doing right by their decision to own an intelligent and long lived animal. 

And I love all the species you mentioned, I have some experience with a few of them, but nothing in depth. I was really into reptiles when I was younger, and worked at a pet shop and went to as many exotic conventions as I could talk my Mom into, and I was always in awe of the smart and beautiful birds.

When it comes to parrots and birds in rescue, and having seen firsthand lots of sick birds (physically and mentally), it makes my soul so sad.  Its bad enough with dogs, but what happens to a lot of those birds bought on impulse is beyond tragic.  

Hoping you, Rachel76, and anyone else who wants to chime in have more stories or pics or interesting tidbits. Birds are pretty amazing!

-Dan


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL BIRDS!!! Wow, so pretty. I decided a while ago no parrots for me. I think they just need more than i could provide.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Here are some more pictures of birds. There are a couple of Buhdda taking a bath, Whiskey, a european eagle owl and amazing mom. Tweety is a bearded vulture. He still belongs to my boss but lives somewhere else with another bearded vulture. 

Bearded vulture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The baby bird is whatci think is a european black bird. His mom was with us for 4years ad raised lots of babies near us. She would come down and bring the whole gang all begging for food. She dissapeared but one of her sons took over.

There is also me in Dubai. I helped feed and care for some of the falcons sitting around me in the photo. It was wonderful to see them flying and hunting.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Oops here is the photo of me


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW Rachel you certainly have traveled the world!!!! Dubai!!!! Culturally that must have been something, 'invading' a 'man's sport' huh? I bet you hae some really great experiences for sure!!! Lucky Girl!!!!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> WOW Rachel you certainly have traveled the world!!!! Dubai!!!! Culturally that must have been something, 'invading' a 'man's sport' huh? I bet you hae some really great experiences for sure!!! Lucky Girl!!!!


IT WAS AMAZING! ! In some ways Dubai is very open to European/American culture but that is the tourist side of the country. I got to see a different side. The side with the falcons, sitting on a carpet in the sand dunes drinking strong spiced coffe with falcons all around. I am very lucky.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Reiterating my "coolest job ever!" thought. :nod: And I will _not_ be dissuaded.:nono: I'm getting an owl of my own. I ordered a handmade owl bow for Chagall off Etsy. Should arrive tomorrow. :becky:


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

I was thinking about you and your birdies yesterday. I watched some form of hawk take down a rabbit that my dogs had disturbed out of the bushes. I bet that hawk thought it was his lucky day!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Aubrey said:


> I was thinking about you and your birdies yesterday. I watched some form of hawk take down a rabbit that my dogs had disturbed out of the bushes. I bet that hawk thought it was his lucky day!


You have real hunting dogs! What a cool thing to see. Just let me know if you are in the area and want to stop by. :hello:


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

She's beautiful. I love owls. I'm one of those crazy people who love to lie in bed at night and listen to them calling each other!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

To me that sounds great. I miss camping in the states and listening to the wolves howl.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Camping in our 5th wheel is our life in the summer! Clean mountain air, quiet nights and lots of stars in the sky, etc. Callie loves it - the camper is her home away from home! We hope to make a cross country trip this year. Although US is a big country with lots of open land, its hard to find somewhere to camp where there aren't a lot of people! I wish I owned 50 acres in the Adirondacks! I'd put my house right in the middle of the acreage so I could listen to the owls and watch the deer walk through the front yard!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey fellow owl admirers, just saw this video on TV. A Great Horned Owl doing the breast stroke in Lake Michigan. As if I wasn't impressed enough with the birds already! Wow!

http://youtu.be/UvrAGHGJIpE

Published on Dec 2, 2014
This owl was forced down into Lake Michigan by two Peregrine Falcons. Taken at Loyola Park Beach in Rogers Park, Chicago.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, what a sight. I'm pretty sure Buddha would love to go swimming. She loves bathing. Whiskey on the other hand would not care so much for swimming.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome video of the owl doing the breast stroke. I never knew they did that. So many things to learn and admire. I too love owls, and other wonderful bird sounds in the night - like loons on a lake. The first time I heard one I wondered if it could be a wolf.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The PBS series Nature just aired a really great episode on owls. You can watch it here: Owl Power ~ Full Episode | Nature | PBS


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

LEUllman said:


> The PBS series Nature just aired a really great episode on owls. You can watch it here: Owl Power ~ Full Episode | Nature | PBS


I was so looking forward to watching the video. Stupid German copyright laws. Not available in my country. Oh bleep! 
Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so late to this thread but what an interesting job you have! Your photos are amazing and these birds are really deserving of our respect. They are truly magnificent. You are lucky to be able to work with them so closely and observe them as individuals too.

Those parrots are sure colorful! Molly, I had no idea you had so much experience with all these birds. Cool!


----------

